# Trübes Teichwasser



## Theo8483 (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe zur Zeit ein Problem... Trübes Teichwasser.

Ich kann mir dies nicht erklären. Vor ein paar Wochen war der Teich kristallklar... dann wurde das Wasser allmählich immer trüber. Woran kann das liegen?

Der Teich wird über einen Topfaussenfilter gefiltert.

Schwebealgen schließe ich aus da die Trübung eher milchig aussieht. Den Fischen im Teich geht es soweit gut sie fressen und schwimmen ganz normal umher. Am Teich wurde auch nichts weiter verändert in der letzten Zeit. Nur an meinem Pflanzen fiel mir auch auf das manche braune Blattspitzen bekommen. Als würden Sie eingehn.  Weiss jemand Rat?

Wasserwerte:

Ph 7,2
Gh: 3
KH 2
Nitrat: ist fast nicht nachweisbar!!


----------



## bonsai (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Trübes Teichwasser*

Moin Christian,
bei deinem weichen Wasser ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die Pflanzen kümmern, da sind ja keine Nährsalze mehr drin.
Die von Dir beschriebene Trübung weißt eventuell auf ein "Umkippen" des Teiches, sprich massivem Absterben von Bakterien hin.
Ein mehrfacherTWW ist dann sicherlich angebracht, aber ich hoffe, dass noch Rat von Experten einläuft.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Theo8483 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Trübes Teichwasser*

Hallo,

ja in unserer Region haben wir einfach so weiches Wasser die Wasserwerte sind nicht viel anders wenn sie aus dem Hahn kommen. Was kann ich dagegen tun. Für meine Aquarien ist das Wasser so perfekt wie es aus dem Hahn kommt. Aber da bekommen die Pflanzen ja auch extra Dünger.

Das mit dem WW müsste ich dann wohl tun. DA würde auch der  nicht nachweisbare Nitratwert dafür sprechen das Bakterien abstarben.


----------



## bonsai (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Trübes Teichwasser*

Hallo Christian,
wenn das Wasser so aus dem Hahn kommt bringst ein WW ja wohl nichts, dann bleibt wohl nur die Zugabe von Wasserhärtern, wie sie von den Firmen Söll oder anderen angeboten werden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Trübes Teichwasser*

Hallo Christian,

um Deine Kh wieder in den guten Bereich (oberhalb 3°dH zu bekommen) brauchst Du nicht unbedingt die teuren Wasseraufhärter zu verwenden. 
Jetzt, als Sofortmassnahme, sind sie sicherlich super. Aber dauerhaft geht das ordentlich ins Geld! Ich würde Dir empfehlen Muschelkalk (z.B. aus dem Landhandel=Grit für Tauben usw.) oder kalkhaltige Steine in den Filter bzw. in den Teich zu legen. Diese puffern recht preisgünstig die Kh und damit auch den pH-Wert ab.
Karsten. hat darüber schon oft etwas geschrieben. (Er stapelt die Steinplatten je nach Bedarf im Wasser um)


----------



## Theo8483 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Trübes Teichwasser*

Hallo,

ich habe, glaube ich zumindest, eine Ursache für die Trübung des Wassers gefunden. Es liegt an meiner Seerose. Diese sitzt in einem Pflanzkorb in dem Erde und ein Pflanzsubstrat ( war bei der Seerose dabei ). Dieses Substrat hat sich im wasser irgendwie zu ner Art Lehm entwickelt wurde total weich und man kann es zwischen den fingern verreiben und es löst sehr gut im wasser. Also habe ich die Seerose vorsichtig von der ganzen erde und dem Substrat befreit und dann mit feinen kies wieder aufgefüllt. Nun werde ich noch ein WW machen das die Trübstoffe rauskommen. Ich hoffe nur das ich die Seerose jetz nicht zu sehr im wachstum gestört habe, sie gedeiht wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Trübes Teichwasser*

Hallo Christian,

ich vermute Du hattest die Seerose mit diesem "fetten" Substrat in einem sogenannten Seerosenkorb?!
Diese Teile sind völlig ungeeignet für Seerosen.
Das Substrat aus Lehm gemischt mit Sand ist für einen Seerose, die ordentlich blühen soll, schon das Richtige!
Allerdings würde ich sie in einen Eimer ohne Abzugslöcher pflanzen. Obendrauf einen dünne Schicht Sand und natürlich Kies, damit das Rhizom nicht gleich wieder aufschwimmt und fertig.

Ich hoffe, Du kannst noch umdisponieren?! Im Sand wird sie bald hungern. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## Theo8483 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Trübes Teichwasser*

Moin,

also dieses Substrat hat der Seerose schon gut getan also die hat nach diesen zwei monaten im Wasser schon so ein Wurzelwerk. Zum Glück habe ich ihr noch Düngekegel untergeschoben vielleicht merkt sie dann den Verlust des Substrates nicht so  .

Na dann werde ich es nächstes Jahr mit einem geschlossenem Topf versuchen mit Lehm Sandgemisch


----------

